# AT&T DSL is an epic fail



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

So I've been running AT&T's DSL for a few years now. But guess what our internet speeds are? Can't guess? I'll give you a hint...

_*HORRIBLY SLOW DSL.*_










Feel free to post your own reviews of it...


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

It's not always your ISP's fault. You may have defective or poor equipment, bad connection somewhere, bad cabling etc. etc.

Once an expert has passed everything at your end as being without fault, then you can look to your ISP as the culprit.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It is AT&T pip... more than likely it is  That's the problem with DSL... if you are too far from the connection the speeds will be more lower.

Are you going wireless DarkFire?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Check your neighbour's speeds before blaming the ISP........


----------



## AstroNut (Dec 23, 2012)

Try a different location to test, I live right by the Pensacola server and I get slow speed to it too...










But I get my normal speed further away...









Could also be bad equipment somewhere.


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

Changed server. Still slow.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

just out of interst go to command prompt and do this command:

*tracert google.com*

and post back the response.


----------



## nathanadhitya (Jan 23, 2013)

hmm AT&T DSL try to search to youtube for some how to improve your internet connection
tip to you : learn from your mistakes


----------

